# Laufradsatz - neu - DT Swiss XPW 1600 - QR 15 - Syntace X-12



## Daniel1977 (16. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250408459239

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!!


----------



## Daniel1977 (23. April 2009)

UP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

